# Creative indoor space savers



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Grandpa's choo-choo RR; Grandpa always wanted to have a trolley. The problem was he didn't have the room to put a trolley line at the same level as his other trains. Putting the trolley line above the other trains like the Chicago L seemed to be the answer. This would also add more action to the overall layout. 














The trolley is on a reversing unit, which actually stops at different stations along the way. At one end of the line it comes into a shelf layout above a stairway with really great town scene. The rest of the stops are platforms with similated elevators. 


















































Grandpa kept buying trains, but no place to run them. The next step was creating an overhead layout which would be the third level. This over head went thru four rooms; with two long passing tracks. It also splits two ways and then meets at a different point. Grandpa has it hooked up so he can run Four trains. 
















































Grandpa did a great job decorating the tunnels


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Now, that is one homey-feeling RR. Thanks for posting the pixes, they are very good. 

Les


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. 

Think the guy from India would have a cow (pun intended) if I did that in my motel room?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Think the guy from India would have a cow (pun intended) if I did that in my motel room? 



1) What 'guy from India' and why would he care? 

2) Depending on answer to (1), get started...yesterday...we know you've been mentally mapping this out almost since you moved in...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Because the guy from India owns the motel.


----------

